# Hair Algae everywhere



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

What do you suggest for a 120 litre planted tank with HAIR ALGAE?

Mollies or Gold Barbs or any other fish that is not to difficult to find in the market....

How many of the suggested fish would be a good number to clean up the 120 litre tank? It would be preferable to be a hardy fish as well! 

Would they live alone on algae or do they need feeding as well?

Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CO2, CO2, and more CO2 should take care of your hair algae, along with adding some fertilizers.

If CO2 and ferts are not in the plans than I would suggest some shrimp, Cherry Reds or Amano, to HELP with the algae problem. Ridding your tank of algae is a combination of giving the plants what they need (fertilization), manual removal (a toothbrush works great), and algae eating critters.

I don't think any fish or shrimp is going to eliminate an algae problem alone. That being said, I have used SAE's and Cherry Barbs in the past to HELP with algae. SAE's only ate the algae for a very short time. Once they found flake food, no more algae eating for them. Cherry Barbs did a good job, but once the algae was gone (through fertilizing, CO2 addition, and manual removal) they started nibbling on Bacopa caroliniana. 

My Cherry Red Shrimp are always grazing at something on the plants. I have them in every tank and they are constantly in motion. Whether they are eating the algae or not I can't say. If they are eating algae, it is too small for me to see


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You don't mention any of your tank's parameters - how long it's been set up, lighting, fertilization routine, whether or not you have co2, etc. What Matt says is dead on. Keep in mind it's a balancing act. Give the plants what they need to be healthy, manually remove as much algae as possible, and the algae will gradually leave.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Florida flag fish, Rosey Barbs and shrimp will eat hair algae. They should only be used as backup not to control the algae. 

If you are having problems with hair algae, you first need to find out why. A lack of nitrates, C02 & a tank out of balance can cause algae.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

More CO2!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

It is a 30 gallon (120 litre) tank with 3 kinds of plants where it must be noted that these plants survived a period of 6 months without light either than that of the room, when I neglected the tank...There are no fish or shrimp in my tank....added some tropiflora and V30 DENNERLE fertiliser, have 3 fluorescent lamps 30 cms above water level, 25 watts each (one pink, two white all ARCADIA)! My CO2 level are 18ppm! What went wrong?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Try to keep it near 30ppm and check it in the morning and afternoon to be sure it is staying near 30ppm all day.


----------

